# capacite utile reelle



## PascalBS38 (6 Juillet 2010)

Voilà,
J'hesite entre un ipad 16G et 32G car je ne sais pas combien de place prend le systeme. En gros j'aimerais savoir combien i lreste de capacite reellement utilisable.
Si quelqu'un peut me le dire ce serait sympa


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2010)

Entre 2 et 3 Go. 

Donc entre 13/14Go et 29/30Go utiles.


(du moins, sur l'iPhone 32Go, c'est marqué 29,xx de dispo au total, et sur mon iPod 16Go, y'a que 13,xxGo )


----------



## Dr Aldol (6 Juillet 2010)

Sur mon 3G 64 Go, j'ai 59,2 Go de disponible, soit 4,8 Go d'utilisés. Je crois que ça dépend aussi de la capacité de base, plus elle est élevée, plus la "zone morte" est grande.


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2010)

Yep, j'allais éditer pour rajouter cet élément.


----------



## ET80 (6 Juillet 2010)

Au final, c'est pas tellement la place que prend le système qui fait choisir le modèle .... Sa se joue qu a quelques go.

Soit tu pense que ton iPad deviendra un media center bourer de musique et films, et tu prend le 32 go (ou si ta besoin d espace pour des photos), soit tu met très peu de musique et films et tu prend le 16 .


----------



## PascalBS38 (7 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour vos reponses.
Du coup le 16G devrait suffire.
4G pour la musique (et encore comme j'ai un ipod, je ne suis pas sur de mettre de la musique dans l'ipad)
0.5G de photo
3G max pour le systeme
Il en treste encore pas mal pour des applis. 

A ce propos une appli GPS ca doit prendre pas mal de place si on veut y mettre les carte de tout l'europe par exemple?...quelqu'un sait?


----------



## ET80 (7 Juillet 2010)

Les appui GPS ne prennent pas beaucoup de place, car plupart se servent de cartes qui sont sur serveur, en contre partis, il faut avoir un accès Internet (en 3G par exemple).

L application de tomtom pese 450mb , ce qui est déjà beaucoup pour une application.


----------



## PascalBS38 (7 Juillet 2010)

OK merci,
Par contre l'acces au serveur doit bouffer pas mal d'octet, hors en 3G on est limite....


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Juillet 2010)

ET80 a dit:


> Les appui GPS ne prennent pas beaucoup de place, car plupart se servent de cartes qui sont sur serveur, en contre partis, il faut avoir un accès Internet (en 3G par exemple).
> 
> L application de tomtom pese 450mb , ce qui est déjà beaucoup pour une application.



Euh, les principales appli GPS fonctionnent sans internet (et heureusement !),
les cartes étant enregistrées sur l'iPhone... 

Navigon Europe, par exemple, pèse 1,85 Go, Navigon France 500 Mo (bien entendu les cartes sont dedans comme pour Tom tom)...

Pour voir la taille des apps, tu peux aller sur le store et tu as les infos des apps...


----------



## PascalBS38 (8 Juillet 2010)

OK merci bcp,
Ipad 16G Wifi+3G commande aujoud'hui chez Darty... plus qu'a attendre


----------

